# CRT Monitore



## Voigt (25. Oktober 2013)

Nur mal so eine Frage. Eigentlich sind ja CRT Bildschirme tot, und sowas von tot, nur in ganz wenigen Fällen werden sie ja nur noch genutzt. Zwar haben CRTs auch heute noch ihren Vorteile:

Perfekte Farben
Einfache Interpolation
Hohe Herzzahl
 Fast keine Reaktionszeit/Input Lag (unter 1ms)
Leider aber auch ihre Nachteile:

Hohes Gewicht
Platzeinnehmend
meist flimmernd
Wem es stört: "Elektrosmog"
maximale Größe dich ich so gefunden habe 22" bzw 56cm
Hoher Stromverbrauch, damit einhergehend hohe Wärmeabgabe

An sich könnte man ja mit den Nachteilen leben, nur wurden CRTs halt ab Mitte der 2000er (Bauchgefühl) nichtmehr weiterentwickelt. Früher hatte ich mal bei Shootermeisterschaften noch CRTs gesehen, halt wegen dem fehlendem Inputlag, aber nun sind sie auch dort gewischen.

Ich komme darauf, da mich so Retrozeut schon interessiert, hab mit meinen 20 Jahren zwar CRTs in meiner Kindheit miterlebt, und darauf gespielt, aber sobald es so wirklich bei mir angefangen hat mit dem zochen waren eigentlich schon TFTs verbreitet.

Aber abschliesend zu meinen Fragen:
Gibt es noch eine Nischenfirma, welche CRTs produziert?
Spielt eigentlich noch irgendwer von euch auf CRT?
Gibt es noch bessere CRTs als 22" 1920x1440@75Hz?


----------



## Smil0r (25. Oktober 2013)

Darf man fragen wieso?  Möchtest du einen kaufen? 

Ich kenne keinen röhrencrt welcher das könnte. Ich hab irgendwo gelesenes Manche das vielleicht synchronisieren könnten... Aber darstellen wohl weniger. In der Bildmaske ist bei gut ..00 Punkten horizontal Schluss. Und das ist bei wenigen 21"-Geräten noch möglich (Diese könnten ..00*1350, wenn die Videoamps mitmachen würden.) Die größeren CRTs sind meist schlechter oder gleich gut in Sachen Auflösung, weil die größeren Abmessungen eine gröbere Maske erfordern.
Sonst gerät die Konvergenz durch Fertigungstoleranzen außer Rand und Band. 
Die 1920*1080 geht bei Wide-Formaten, bei manchen vielleicht
gerade noch. Von der Bildfläche her ist es aber nicht mehr als UXGA.

Es gibt da wohl höhere Auflösungen nur als s/w Monitore für medizinische
Zwecke. Da sind 2048*2048 durchaus drin. Kann sein, dass da auch schon
mal was in Farbe dabei war, aber dann auch zu medizinischen Preisen. So
ein Faktor 5 ist in der Medizin nicht unüblich. Geld spielt im
Gesundheitswesen schließlich keine Rolle. Nicht nur aus dem Grund sind
CRTs da aber schon länger out.


----------



## SilentMan22 (25. Oktober 2013)

Kauf dir einfach einen sehr guten Gaming Moni. Steht den CRT's in wahrscheinlich fast nichts mehr nach..


----------



## Smil0r (25. Oktober 2013)

Jop. Mit den neuen Geräten hast du garkeinen Nachteil mehr. Und wenn, dann sind diese so geringfügig das es nur mit diagnosegeräten messbar aber nicht von uns bemerkt wird. 
Vorausgesetzt der Monitor taugt was.


----------



## Voigt (25. Oktober 2013)

Also es ist zwar fast 5Uhr in der Früh, aber eigentlich kann ich mich nicht erinnern, dass ich in den Thread geschrieben hätte, dass ich einen CRT kaufen möchte, meine Fragen waren eher allgemeiner Natur, werde aber nach dem Schlafen nochma drüberschauen.


----------



## Defenz0r (25. Oktober 2013)

Also ein CRT kommt nur zum tragen wenn du es auch wirklich brauchst.
Soll heißen:

Wenn dich der Input lag der besten TFT's stört, bist du warscheinlich ein sehr guter Spieler.
Wenn nicht brauchst du keinen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab hier immernoch einen Röhrenmonitor angeschlossen, einen NEC Multisync 1250+ FE, wegen genau der Punkte, die Du angesprochen hast: Ich möchte, das die Farben, wenn ich ein Prospekt erstelle oder so, auf dem Monitor genuaos aussehen, wie auf dem Papier.

Aber ich muß auch zugeben, das ich den immer seltener einschalte, man gewöhnt sich irgendwann an den Farbunterschied, sieht den vorraus, kalkuliert den ein.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte damals einen Eizo 24". Keine Ahnung, was der maximal an Auflösung geleistet hat.
Ein riesiger schwerer Klotz, unter dem mein Schreibtsich fast zusammengebrochen ist und der eine Abwärme produzierte,
bei der man im Winter die Heizung ausschalten konnte.


----------



## derGronf (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Voigt,

das waren noch Zeiten, mit den guten, alten CRTs. Ich glaube, 2000 war tatsächlich der Anfang vom Ende für die CRTs, aber das schöne ist ja, das die bis dahin schon 80 Jahre in der Entwicklung waren, deswegen sind die heute noch besser, als jeder TFT.

Aber abschliesend zu meinen Fragen:
Gibt es noch eine Nischenfirma, welche CRTs produziert? Keine Ahnung. Bestimmt nur für Industriemaschinen, wo es um Quallität geht und nicht um Marketing-Gequatsche

Spielt eigentlich noch irgendwer von euch auf CRT? Ich weiß nicht, ich selber benutze den als Fernseher. Dafür ist der nocht super, auch wenn mitlerweile die Ränder stören.

Gibt es noch bessere CRTs als 22" 1920x1440@75Hz? Oh ja, den gibt es, unter anderem den iiyama HM204DT, der 2048×1536 @85Hz schafft. Und die höchste Auflösung, die er kann, liegt bei 2500 x irgendwas (die Daten sind nicht korrekt, ich weiß. Könnt ihr euch aber selber raussuchen, wenn ihr die genauen Zahlen wollt.) mit flimmerfreien 75 Hz. Ein super Teil. Außerdem konnte man bei dem schön das Spulenfiepen wegmachen.

derGronf


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2013)

Mag sein das es Bereiche gibt wo man die noch brauchen könnte, aber ich persönlich möchte für kein Geld der Welt so einen sperrigen Kasten jemals wieder in der Wohnung haben. Mittlerweile sind die Monitore doch um einiges besser geworden so das man die für das zocken nicht mehr braucht


----------



## debalz (25. Oktober 2013)

Für ein paar Euro kann jeder mal den Vergleichstest machen  Iiyama Vision Master 451 S902JT 48 cm (19 Zoll) 4:3 CRT Monitor in in Berlin 3838942348686 | eBay

Wegen dem Farbraum - die IPS Panels für professionelle Grafikanwender können über Kalibrierung all das was CRT´s auch konnten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2013)

Für kein Geld der Welt. Vielleicht als nächstes wieder einen Nadeldrucker wegen den gestochen scharfen Ausdrucken?


----------



## debalz (25. Oktober 2013)

Hehe, moment - habe beim letzten Umzug noch eine Datasette vom VC20 gefunden, kann man bestimmt irgendwie zum Laufen bekommen  - wegen der Datensicherheit


----------



## blackout24 (25. Oktober 2013)

Gibt schon seit 18 Jahren 28" FullHD Breitbild CRTs.

John Carmack coded Quake on a 28-inch 16:9 1080p monitor in 1995 | Games | Geek.com


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Oktober 2013)

Nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte der Sony GDM-FW900, ein 24-Zoll-Gerät im 16:10-Format. Maximal kann er 2.304 x 1.440 Bildpunkte bei 80 Hz darstellen, vom Hersteller empfohlen wurde die Auflösung 1.920 x 1.200 bei 85 Hz.


----------



## Voigt (25. Oktober 2013)

Oha der Sony CRT sieht ja echt verdammt cool aus, aber kostet so 500€ Aufwärts, echt heftig. Gibt zwar ein Angebot in den USA für $40, aber leider defekt und nur für Selbstabholer.

Wäre echt mal interessant wie sich der CRT heute im Testvergleich machen, so gegen den Asus PQ321QE, Asus VG248QE oder Dell U2713HM.. Na PCGH wie wärs?


----------



## Kusanar (25. Oktober 2013)

Voigt schrieb:


> Na PCGH wie wärs?





...


mal im ernst, würde mich auch interessieren wie sich so der topbolide unter den letzten röhren gegen einen heutigen mittelklasse-lcd schlägt.


----------



## Voigt (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja wäre schon cool, aber wahrscheinlich einfach zu schwer zu beschaffen.
Unwahrscheinlich das Sony noch ein Monitor hat, welche sie zum testen verschicken könnten.
Möglich wäre eine Zeitspende von einem User, ansonsten müssten sie versuchen ein Monitor zu kaufen, aber 500€ für einen einmaligen Test locker machen... Glaube eher nicht das dies passieren wird.


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Oktober 2013)

Hey crts sind cool 

Meinen letzten hab ich 2003 für 83 € im MediaMarkt gekauft, war nen 17" von V7. 1024 x 768 in 100 Hz waren schon richtig richtig cool 

Das Ding hab ich bis Ende 2009 benutzt und bin dann auf TFT umgestiegen.

Für nen Retro Rechner nutze ich immernoch einem crt und sitze eigentlich gern vor dem. 

Phillips hat doch 2006 noch einen Röhren Tv mit HDMI und dem ganzen rausgebracht. Mal sehen ob ich nen Link noch finde


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2013)

Voigt schrieb:


> Gibt es noch eine Nischenfirma, welche CRTs produziert?



Afaik sogar nicht-Nischenfirmen. Es gibt jedenfalls immer noch alte Röhrenwerke, die laufen und bis vor ein paar Jahren wurden lowest-end Monitore auch noch in Europam verkauft.
Die Krux ist halt: Lowest-end. Hochwertige CRTs sind schon vor langer Zeit komplett verdrängt worden. Als mir anno 2005 mein 19" Iiyama verreckt ist, war der Markt für gute 21"er bereits so dünn, dass ich letztlich zu einem 20" TFT gegriffen habe.



> Spielt eigentlich noch irgendwer von euch auf CRT?



Nebenan hängt noch ein 17"er an nem alten Athlon-System. Nutzt aber primär meine Freundin.



> Gibt es noch bessere CRTs als 22" 1920x1440@75Hz?



2048er @85 Hz gab es einige, ein paar auch mit 100 Hz (dann meist 24"). Dazu kommen die seltenen Widescreens.
"gab" ist aber, s.o., zu betonen. Neu gibt es sowas mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nirgendwo mehr.




Smil0r schrieb:


> Jop. Mit den neuen Geräten hast du garkeinen Nachteil mehr. Und wenn, dann sind diese so geringfügig das es nur mit diagnosegeräten messbar aber nicht von uns bemerkt wird.
> Vorausgesetzt der Monitor taugt was.



Also ich habe noch kein nicht-VA LCD gesehen, dass die Farb-, vor allem Schwarzdarstellung eines CRTs hatte, kein nicht-IPS LCD, dass in Sachen Blickwinkelstabilität konkurrieren könnte und keinen nicht-TN, der in die Nähe der Reaktionszeiten kam (ohne Overdrive-Artefakte noch nicht einmal in die Nähe). Und ich hab noch kein nicht-TN-nicht-IPS-nicht-VA LCD gesehen, dass alle drei Eigenschaften hätte vereinen können.
Die einzige Alternative wären Plasma-Fernseher, da gibt es afaik auch ein paar ohne Latenzprobleme. Nur leider haben die halt auch gleich wieder alle CRT-Nachteile: Schwer, stromhungrig und die Schreibtisch-tauglichen Größen gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen.




Voigt schrieb:


> Wäre echt mal interessant wie sich der CRT heute im Testvergleich machen, so gegen den Asus PQ321QE, Asus VG248QE oder Dell U2713HM.. Na PCGH wie wärs?


 
Überlegen in jeder einzelnen Disziplin außer (bei diesen Modellen: Größe,) Stromverbrauch, Bildschärfe (nicht zuletzt weil die D/A-Wandlung auf Grafikkarten heute keinerlei Aufmerksamkeit genießt), Platzbedarf und ggf. maximaler Helligkeit.




Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Phillips hat doch 2006 noch einen Röhren Tv mit HDMI und dem ganzen rausgebracht. Mal sehen ob ich nen Link noch finde



Wenn das Ding min. 1080 Zeilen scharf darstellen konnte, würde mich das SEHR interessieren.





blackout24 schrieb:


> Gibt schon seit 18 Jahren 28" FullHD Breitbild CRTs.
> 
> John Carmack coded Quake on a 28-inch 16:9 1080p monitor in 1995 | Games | Geek.com


 

Hätte der nicht :9, sondern :10 gehabt, wäre er genau das gewesen, was ich vor 2 Jahren vergeblich gesucht habe  (25-26", 1920er, gute Farben und Blickwinkel, keine Schlieren. Und, wenn ich das Bild unten richtig deute: Sogar mit 3D Brille)


----------



## StapelGabler95 (26. Oktober 2013)

wer will mit so ein scheiss freiwilig zocken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2013)

zB Ich


----------



## StapelGabler95 (26. Oktober 2013)

das macht doch keinen spaß mit , ich mein die auflösung ist super niedrig


----------



## Hideout (26. Oktober 2013)

Perfekte Farben? Wo? Noch nie gesehen. Und TFTs kann man leicht kalibrieren. Arbeite mit Lightroom lieber an 27 Zoll und 1440 Pixeln. Naja wenn ich so einen hätte xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2013)

?
Wir reden hier von Monitoren, die wenigestens 2048x1440 darstellen. Das ist sogar mehr, als mein Monitor und der von 90% der anderen hier im Forum kann. Wobei ich selbst aber ehrlich gesagt für einige Spiele (Rennspiele, Space-Sims) auch einen 19"er mit 1152x864 wieder interessant finden würde. Bei deren schnellen Bewegungen nutzt einem auf IPS/VA-LCDs die höhere Auflösung nichts mehr, weil die Schlieren sowieso jedes zweite Pixel gleich aussehen lassen. Dann lieber ein paar weniger, aber scharf.
Der einzige echte Haken ist: Kaum ein Spiel heutzutage stellt auf einem 4:3 Monitor einen vergleichbaren Teil der Bildfläche dar, es gibt quasi nur hor-. Das hat ging mir schon mit meinem 20"er tierisch auf den Keks.
Aber genau deswegen sind ja vor allem die spärlichen WS-CRTs so interessant.


----------



## Klutten (26. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte der Sony GDM-FW900, ein 24-Zoll-Gerät im 16:10-Format. Maximal kann er 2.304 x 1.440 Bildpunkte bei 80 Hz darstellen, vom Hersteller empfohlen wurde die Auflösung 1.920 x 1.200 bei 85 Hz.


 
Auf so einem Teil habe ich lange Jahre und auch sehr gerne gezockt, da es zu der Zeit keine TFTs in der Größe gab. Eben so wenig wie "schlierenfreie" TFTs. 

Einzig auf LANs waren die großen Dinger sehr unpraktisch. Unser 5-Personen-Clan brauchte jedes Mal zwei T5 Busse, da das Verstauen der Monitore nicht ohne war. Tragen konnte man das unhandliche Ding auch nur zu zweit - bei stattlichen 42kg. Klasse waren auch die Kommentare am Eingang einer LAN: "Hey, wo wollt ihr denn mit den Fernsehern hin?" Nicht zu vergessen auch, dass man immer zwei Tische mieten musste, einen für den Monitor, und einen für den Rest. 

Eine schöne Zeit war das!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StapelGabler95 (26. Oktober 2013)

komisch hab grad nen medion crt genommen der konnte maximal 100 hz bei 800x600 und ging nur bis 1600x900


----------



## beren2707 (26. Oktober 2013)

Habe nicht ohne Grund noch meine CRTs behalten. 2004 mit 1600x1200 Pixel und mehr auf der X800XT zu spielen war einfach super, die 120 Hz bei 1024x768 (besonders in CS & Co.) auch nicht zu verachten. 2048x1536 @ 60 Hz schauen auch heute noch sehr gut aus, die Farben sowieso. Habe noch einen 19" und einen 21" rumstehen und gedenke nicht, diese loszuwerden. Als alter CS-Veteran muss ich konstatieren, dass der XL2410T gegen beide CRTs nach wie vor abstinkt. Einzig das Seitenverhältnis des TFTs ist ein Vorteil im Spiel. Von Reaktionszeit, Farbtreue und Inputlag zieht der Benq deutlich den Kürzeren.

"Medion", was wilst du mit einem (nicht näher bezifferten) ALDI CRT? Ich rede hier von Samsung, Fujitsu, Eizo. Oder redest du bei Gaming-Karten von einer GT 620?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Oktober 2013)

StapelGabler95 schrieb:


> komisch hab grad nen medion crt genommen der konnte maximal 100 hz bei 800x600 und ging nur bis 1600x900


 Komisch, nicht jeder CRT kann hohe Auflösung, genau wie nicht der TFT/LCD hohe Auflösungen kann.
Sag mal, wenn ich hier so Deine Kommentare lese...hast Du überhaupt ne Ahnung, worum es hier geht?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe meinen Iiyama 19" CRT auch erst mitte des Jahres den Rentenbescheid gegeben.
War schon ne tolle Kiste, auch wenn dieser 1/3 meines Schreibtisch besetzt hatte.
Sitze jetzt vor meinem Traum aus Korea, ist aber keine Röhre mehr...

Aber für ein Retrorechner, muss es, meiner Definiton nach, auch ein CRT sein..


----------



## Cross-Flow (30. Oktober 2013)

TEST: HDTV-Röhren-TV Philips 32PW9551 für 799 EUR (20.08.2006)

HDTV- Röhren rulen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2013)

Hmm - wenn die Maske nur auf HD Niveau ist, ist das ruling im fHD-Zeitalter aber eingeschränkt. Da müsste man nochmal eine Schippe drauflegen, die Pixeldichten von fHD @32" sind mit CRTs eigentlich kein Problem gewesen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (30. Oktober 2013)

Naja 2006 war das alles eh noch nicht so Spruchreif, bei 2008 war HDready ja noch mainstream bei den Händlern.

Aber zum testen hätte ich echt gern so nen Ding.


----------



## Superwip (30. Oktober 2013)

1080*i* hört sich aber schon sehr so an als würde zumindest die Maske prinzipiell Full-HD unterstützen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2013)

In der Einleitung steht, dass das Ding seinerzeit nicht mit "HD ready" beworben wurde, weil man die horizontale Auflösung nicht angeben konnte und weiter hinten kommt dann die Feststellung, dass 1080er Material kein bißchen besser aussieht, als 720er.
Natürlich kann er 1080i Eingangssignale verarbeiten - das ist für eine Röhre aber nur unwesentlich aufwendiger, als 720p. Ob die Maske noch eine saubere Trennung so vieler Zeilen zulässt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt (und in diesem Fall stand da wohl "nein").


----------



## Illest_crack (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich spiele übrigens Ego-Shooter immer noch auf Röhre mit 800x600@140hz (Y)


----------

